# FINATICS AQUARIUM- CORYS, CORYS and MORE CORYS! AMAZING SELECTION!



## SAMhap (Jun 20, 2010)

Hello again... we have an AMAZING list of tank bred and wild caught Corydoras and related species of catfish! Everything has been quarantined and acclimated and is ready to go! Hurry in for BEST SELECTION! Thank you for your continued support at the store! cheers... mb

SPECIALS!
1. CORYDORAS SP. "GREEN LAZER" WILD CAUGHT! "AMAZING COLOR!" ONLY $20.00 EACH!
2. CORYDORAS SP. "ORANGE LAZER" WILD CAUGHT! "AMAZING COLOR!" ONLY $15.00 EACH!

WILD CAUGHT CORYDORAS!
1. pygmaeus only $2.99 each or 6 for $15.00
2. bondi bondi only $9.99 each or 6 for $50.00
3. concolor only $7.99 each or 6 for $40.00
4. jullii HUGE SIZE! only $9.99 each or 6 for $50.00
5. reticulatus HUGE SIZE! only $11.99 each or 6 for $60.00
6. virginae HUGE SIZE! only $14.99 each or 6 for $75.00
7. delphax only $6.99 each or 6 for $35.00

TANK RAISED CORYDORAS!
1. jullii "large size" only $7.99 each or 6 for $40.00
2. sterbai "large size" only $9.99 each or 6 for $50.00
3. orange lazers "large size" only $9.99 each or 6 for $50.00
4. panda "med/large size" only $5.99 each or 6 for $30.00
5. oiapoquensis "flagtail panda" only $14.99 each or 6 for $75.00
6. CW21 only $14.99 each or 6 for $75.00
7. longipinnis $14.99 each or 6 for $75.00
8. bronze/paleatus/albino "regular size" $2.99 each or 6 for $15.00
9. bronze/paleatus/albino "large size" $3.99 each or 6 for $20.00
10. longfin bronze/hi-fin paleatus $5.99 each or 6 for $30.00 
11. ottocinclus sucker catfish only $2.99 each or 6 for $15.00
12. SAE flying fox fish only $2.99 each or 6 for $15.00

FINATICS AQUARIUM STORE 
6200 DIXIE ROAD - UNITS 105/106
MISSISSAUGA, ONTARIO
PHONE 905-565-1232
OPEN 7 DAYS A WEEK!


----------



## SAMhap (Jun 20, 2010)

*FINATICS AQUARIUM- CENTRAL and SOUTH AMERICAN CICHLIDS!*

Hello again... well another NEW SHIPMENT is in and ready to go! Here is the list of NEW ARRIVALS and SPECIALS! thank you for your continued support at the store! cheers... mb

SPECIALS!

1. RED TIGER OSCARS! 2.5"-3"size! ONLY $5.00 EACH!

2. GOLD SEVERUMS! LOONIE SIZED BODIES! ONLY $5.00 EACH!

3. RED SHOULDER SEVERUMS! LOONIE SIZED BODIES! ONLY $5.00 EACH!

NEW ARRIVALS AND OTHER FISH AVAILABLE!

1. VIEJA ARGENTEA "silver cichlids" 2"-2.5" size! ONLY $9.99 each or 6 for $50.00

2. VIEJA SYNSPILUM "red headed cichlids" 2.5"-3" size! ONLY $9.99 each or 6 for $50.00

3. CRYPTOHEROS CHETUMALENSIS cichlids 2" size! RARE! ONLY $4.99 each or 6 for $25.00

4. CRYPTOHEROS MYRNAE cichlids 1" size! ONLY $1.99 each or 6 for $10.00

5. AMATITLIANA SIQUIA "Costa Rican convicts" from 1" to adults FROM $1.99 each and up!

6. GEOPHAGUS BALZANI "earth eaters" 3"+ size ONLY $11.99 or 6 for $50.00

7. GEOPHAGUS SURINAMENSIS "earth eaters" 2.5"-3" size! $9.99 each or 6 for $50.00

8. ACARICHTHYS HECKELLI "thread fin cichlids" 3"+ size! $11.99 each or 6 for $60.00

9. PARATILAPIA POLLENI "black ninja - Madagascar cichlids" $7.99 each or 6 for $40.00

10. CRENICICHLA JOHANNA "pike cichlids" 3"+ ONLY $9.99 each

11. ROCIO OCTOFASCIATUM "electric blue jack dempseys" 2"+ ONLY $19.99 each

12. HYPSOPHRYS NICARGUENSIS "macaw cichlids" 3"+ ONLY $9.99 each or 6 for $50.00

13. NANDOPSIS SALVINI "salvin's cichlid" 3" size ONLY $7.99 each or 6 for $40.00

14. HERICHTHYS CARPINTAS "green texas cichlids" 3" size ONLY $7.99 each or 6 for $40.00

A FEW OTHER ODDS AND ENDS AVAILABLE TOO! DROP IN AND SEE US!

FINATICS AQUARIUM STORE!

6200 DIXIE ROAD, UNITS 105/106

MISSISSAUGA, ONTARIO. L5T 2E1

PHONE 905-565-1232

OPEN 7 DAYS A WEEK!


----------



## SAMhap (Jun 20, 2010)

*FINATICS AQUARIUM- TANGANYIKANS! "NEW Shipment Is Ready!"*

Hello again everyone! Here is the list of what is available now and ready to sell! LOTS of stock quantities too but hurry in for BEST SELECTION! Thank you for your continued support at the store! cheers! mb

SPECIALS!
1. NEOLAMPROLOGUS LELEUPI "orange variant" 1.5"-2.5" sizes! LOTS AVAILABLE!
FROM $3.99 EACH AND "BUY 1 GET 1 FREE" TOO ON ALL SIZES OF LELEUPI! AMAZING SPECIAL PRICE!
2. NEOLAMPROLOGUS MARUNGUENSIS "blue fin brichardi" NICE! $7.99 each and BUY 2 GET 1 FREE!

NEW ARRIVALS:
1. Paracyprichromis nigripinnis "blue neon paracyps" 1.5"size $19.99 each or 6 for $100.00
2. Cyprichromis leptosoma "utinta variant cyps" 1.5"-2"size $19.99 each or 6 for $100.00
3. Callochromis macrops "black earded macrops" 2"-2.5" size $14.99 each or 6 for $75.00
4. Callochromis pleurospilus "rainbow flame callochromis" 2"+ size $19.99 each or 6 for $100.00

FINATICS AQUARIUM STORE
6200 DIXIE ROAD UNITS 105/106
MISSISSAUGA, ONTARIO
PHONE 905-565-1232
NOW OPEN 7 DAYS A WEEK!


----------



## SAMhap (Jun 20, 2010)

*FINATICS AQUARIUM- TROPHEUS TROPHEUS and MORE TROPHEUS!*

Well FINALLY after negotiating with suppliers I have found some TROPHEUS that I can sell at prices as good as anyone on here! The new stock is in and all acclimated and ready to sell!

CHECK OUT THESE AMAZING DEALS!

SMALL SIZE TROPHEUS "approx. 1"-1.25" AND "ALL" ARE PRICED AT ONLY $10.00 EACH!
1. TROPHEUS DUBOISI "MASWA"
2. TROPHEUS MOORII "BEMBA - ORANGE FLAMES"
3. TROPHEUS MOORII "IKOLA - YELLOW BAND"
4. TROPHEUS MOORII "MOLIRO - RED MOLIRO"

LARGER SIZED TROPHEUS
1. TROPHEUS MOORII "ILLANGI" 2"-4" in size!
GROUP OF 15 SUB-ADULTS! ONLY $300.00
2. TROPHEUS MOORII "GOLDEN KAZUMBA" 4" in size!
GROUP OF 15 FISH! "WILD CAUGHT" PURCHASED FROM "PEACHES" ON HERE!
REDUCED PRICE OF ONLY $350.00 FOR THE GROUP! 
3. ASSORTED TROPHEUS AND PETROCHROMIS 2.5" to 4" in size!
-these fish are odds and ends and trade ins... all types! call if you need to know more!
REDUCED TO CLEAR THESE OUT AT ONLY $15.00 EACH!
4. TROPHEUS MOORII "KIRIZA KAISER - YELLOW BAND"
-these fish are all approximately 2" in size and $15.00 each!

LOTS OF GOBIES TOO! DROP IN AND SEE US AND LETS MAKE SOME DEALS!

FINATICS AQUARIUM STORE

6200 DIXIE ROAD IN MISSISSAUGA

UNITS 105/106

PHONE 905-565-1232

NOW OPEN 7 DAYS A WEEK!
THANKS FOR YOUR CONTINUED SUPPORT AT THE STORE! CHEERS... MB


----------



## Varekai (Aug 31, 2012)

Cool. Are you open on the holiday Monday?


----------



## SAMhap (Jun 20, 2010)

hey bud, sorry. closed on monday.


----------



## finatics (May 23, 2006)

ACTUALLY "YES" the store will be OPEN holiday monday from 11am to 6pm... 

ALSO! can people please call me at the store if you have questions... I don't have time to check every website and all emails quickly so if you want a response faster then phone the store! thank you for your continued support! cheers.. mb


----------



## finatics (May 23, 2006)

lots of really nice fish at great deals are always in stock! come by and see us! you won't be disappointed you did! cheers! mb


----------



## loner_wolf_69 (Oct 17, 2013)

*severums*

hi sam, do you have any severums in stock? i live in Scarborough and don't drive. Would a drop off/pick up be possible in Scarborough? thanks


----------

